
A couple bought one of the most exclusive streets in San Francisco for $90,000 - poof_he_is_gone
http://www.businessinsider.com/photos-of-presidio-terrace-san-francisco-street-2017-8/
======
mwnivek
Discussion from 4 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14948392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14948392)

------
nsaslideface
And if we really try hard enough as the cable newscaster says[1], maybe one
day we too can spend a few moments in this world

[1] [http://fair.org/home/medias-grim-addiction-to-
perseverance-p...](http://fair.org/home/medias-grim-addiction-to-perseverance-
porn/)

